# Lake Atlantic



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, that's crazy flat out there. I bet that jack was fun.....for about 5 minutes. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cut your hair you hippy... ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I love catching jacks, 'bout half that size.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Cut your hair you hippy...  ;D



admit it, you're just jealous


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

> > Cut your hair you hippy...  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> admit it, you're just jealous


He wanted your locks of Love. :

Boy was it flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. 

Jack had to be fun


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice work, I've enjoyed reading your recent offshore adventures. Ponce or the Port?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Jack! Do u use mono or Braid?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Nice Jack!   Do u use mono or Braid?



I am sure he "Braids" when he goes out on the town.....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

My swimming pool is rarely that calm! ;D I'm sure that jack was a blast.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

rj, were the tarpon shots on fly? If so, I might need to head east instead of south.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice work, I've enjoyed reading your recent offshore adventures.  Ponce or the Port?



Ponce, but went out of port canaveral today there were a lot of them there too.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice Jack!   Do u use mono or Braid?



Braid


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> rj, were the tarpon shots on fly? If so, I might need to head east instead of south.



They were out there and in no real specific area. Some of them were tailing on the surface. Saw them in water depth from 10-50 feet deep. No specific place to pinpoint them, they were just all over.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

get any poons to eat?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

unfortunately, no


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to get my new skiff and get offshore and along the beaches. Nice score!


----------

